

Who got in? - nextmoveone

and how was it?
======
mrtron
We did.

We look forward to writing a lisp REPL Facebook app that will provide millions
of users the ability to be the next generation of YC's. We plan on monetizing
it by taking 0.5% of each company who uses our app and gets through YC, we are
calling it meta-meta-entrepreneurship.

We celebrated by stealing some laptops in the parking lot while other teams
drank their sorrows away.

(OK, I didn't apply)

------
henning
the people who got in are on _easy_ street now. all they have to do is make a
product that will survive the scrutiny of users, investors, pundits like mike
arrington, and the rest of the YC community in a few months.

------
alaskamiller
If my team had gotten in, we wouldn't say anything. There's no point. The
first thing we would do would be to buy a beer on the plane ride home and
start coding. See ya in 5 months.

~~~
drusenko
or immediately take 3 shots each at the bar. that's what we did.

~~~
dhouston
or get your car robbed and laptops stolen, that's what we did :)

(followed by long islands and jager bombs. and yes, our data was protected by
dropbox, we didn't lose a second of work ;))

~~~
henning
is it just me, or do laptops seem to get stolen a lot?

~~~
alaskamiller
enough that the sheriffs in my area waste tax money at hauling big
construction signs, park them near parking lots, and turn them on 24/7 to
remind people to lock or hide their laptops.

it's a called a trunk and valet keys. use them.

~~~
cstejerean
Indeed. Whenever I travel I lock my laptop in the trunk. In my car the trunk
can only be opened by the remote attached to my key (or by someone with a
really good crow bar or chain saw but that would cause way too much noise).

------
tphyahoo
We didn't get in.

I don't want to spill too many beans, but I will give some advice.

YC is nice. They are not necessarily going to be nice to you during the
interview.

We expected YC to have remembered more of our written application, and that
threw us off. We wound up explaining things we hadn't prepared for, and not
explaining what we should have.

Ten minutes is nothing.

In other words, everything went wrong!

And a tremendously valuable experience.

Congratulations to everyone who got funded.

